# New Fish!



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, tonight I purchased a WC pair of _Aulonocara sp._ "Mbenji" from my LFS. They're _beautiful_! The male is my biggest fish at about 7.5" long, and the female is almost 5". I'll get some pics up pretty soon!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

very cool, hope didnt run as much as ur lithobates, LOL....


will have to show us some pics later after it's settled and colored back up..


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

MalawianPro @ Sun Apr 03 said:


> very cool, hope didnt run as much as ur lithobates, LOL....


  They didn't...  (they were 'bout $50 more...)  

They're pretty shy compared to fish I've added before (they're my only WC) and are still hiding alot this morning.  I'll get some pics once they start to feel more confident.    
My _A. baenschi_ has gotten pretty aggressive since I added them...  I guess he's trying to re-assert his dominance.   :roll:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

OMG, i will have to talk to you when ultimateafrican gets his peacocks in, you should talk to him about some fish to send your way via shipping, lol, still be cheaper then buyin LFS price with shipping!


But cool you got them though.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I finally got 'em to eat a little tonight. They each ate a couple of Cyclop-eeze flakes. (None of my others really like that food...)


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: New Fish! *PICS ADDED**

Okay, they're both still a little shy, but they're getting bolder. Here's the best pic I've been able to get so far of the male (this pic really doesn't show the brightness of his true color):








And here's the female:








I'll be working on better pics as they become more confident! :wink:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow! cant wait to see the ones when theyre not so shy cause they look awesome now!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

That top one is gorgeous


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

very nice pics, u gonna have to show me how to use a digital sometime lol


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

MalawianPro @ Mon Apr 04 said:


> very nice pics, u gonna have to show me how to use a digital sometime lol


Thanks! It's so hard to get a decent pic with the camera that I have now 'cause fish move so fast... I'm probably going to get a Digital SLR camera in a few weeks, so hopefully I'll be getting some more detailed pics!


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

digital slr's are very nice, altough for more detail without using flash you will need a tripod which makes will help on camera shake and boosting the iso speed just enough to get a little faster shutter speed will help also.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice really nice  
What size tank are these in and what else lives with them?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

It's a 120g tank with 4 _Copadichromis borleyi_ "Kadango", 2 _Copadichromis mloto_, 1 _Protomelas fenestratus_ "Taiwan Reef", 1 _Aulonocara baenschi_, 3 _Otopharynx lithobates_ "Zimbabwe Rock", the pair of _Aulonocara sp_. "Mbenji", a _Synodontis eupterus_, and a _Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps_.[/i]


----------

